# hcg levels very confused



## pregat35

I'm a little confused .. Can a GP doc tell by blood work how far along you are ? I had my HCG level checked by my GP because my OB will not see me yet and it is at 176 .. I'm at 31 days since LMP .. I had my HCG checked Monday at 28 days ..I called my OB and told them the numbers they said it was low .. So I called back my GP and asked how far along I was they said 2-3 weeks .. So I called back my OB and told them that my GP says i'm 2-3 weeks and my HCG level is 176 now they say it's good .. I'm confused I would think I'm about 4 weeks ?? If I'm 4 weeks is 176 ok ?? next test is Monday .. I'm worried I had a CP last month scared it would happen again..

What were you levels and how far along were you ???

Please Share


----------



## happymamma

Hi pregat, I dint remember my levels,.. I don't remember what color underwear I put on this morning lol. But the dr doesn't decide how many weeks u are by ur hcg levels, but by ur lmp. He could mean ur 2 weeks gestation which is from when u ovulated ,or conceived. They must have meant it's low, meaning it's very early, not low in a bad way. Everyone has different levels at 28weeks from lmp. That to me, is a good level tho for ur dates. U can only tell how well ur hcg is going by having another test done to compare the doubling time. 

If it makes u feel any better, just before I got pg with my 5th baby I had a cp also, then he was conceived 2 weeks later. He's 21 mths old now :)

Congrats on ur pregnancy!!! Xxx


----------



## pregat35

Hi.. HappyMamma thank you for responding .. I will not get a 2nd test till Monday it will be 7 days since the first one .. My sis is 13 weeks and she said they tested her 48 hours apart.. Her levels were 485 at 5 weeks ..does it make a difference when they do the 2nd test ?


----------



## Minivan

Hi,

As far as I remember it doesn't matter too much what the levels are, as long as they are doubling every 48 hours. So I would think that if they were really concerned about the levels that they would do the tests closer together. 

It's hard not to worry in the early days. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## happymamma

Sorry for my late response , I don't have a laptop anymore. 

It doesn't matter when they take the tests, they figure out the doubling time. It should double within 48 to 72 hrs still, it's just a guideline. Even if ur levels are higher or a bit lower it doesn't mean anything is wrong. I had a hcg calculator on my laptop, j wish I could post it here for u. But if u google ' hcg calculator u should find it,.. Once u get ur results from the 2nd test . :)


----------



## sarahincanada

check out https://www.betabase.info/ it has hcg levels of thousands of women, its based on days past ovulation so you might have to guess when you ovulated if you dont know. I had a beta at 14dpo, just under 4 weeks and its 170, thats considered a really good beta....they look for over 50! so no idea whats going on with your doctor :shrug:


----------



## pregat35

I have some good news and some worrism news.. I did my 2 nd HCG test .. So last Monday it was 176 I was 2-3 weeks and this Monday my HCG is 3824 at 3-4 weeks... I'm really happy and excitied about the numbers.. Here some worrism news I have been having constant pain on my right side and I'm super tender on that side they have me scheduled for a Vaginal U/S tomorrow to make sure the pregnancy isn't in my tubes.. We are all hoping for it to be a cyst and nothing serious..I'm hoping for good news ..


----------



## happymamma

Awesome numbers!! Keep us posted :)

I had that scare also once, the pain was so bad they thought either it was ectopic or my appendix. Turns out it was neither! Try to not stress! xxx


----------

